# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Urime Festa E Kurban Bajramit

## xheladin

*Të gjithë vëllëzërve dhe motrave myslimanë u dëshiroj që ditët e festës së KURBAN BAJRAMIT ti kaloni me shëndet dhe qetësi shpirtërore në mesin e më të dashurve dhe të gjithë haxhijëve që haxhi inshAllah të jetë i pranuar dhe të gjithë atyre që kanë prerë kurban të jetë i pranuar tek Allahu i Madhërishëm. Të jetë i mëshirshëm ndaj nesh dhe të na vejë në rrugën e Xhenetit, ti ndihmojë motrat dhe vëllezërit tanë të cilët gjenden në burgje, në luftë, të sëmura, të unët dhe të etshëm kudo që gjenden ata, amin! 

TekabelAllahu minna ve minkum*

----------


## e panjohura

_Urime Festa e Kurban Bajramit!Ju uroj juve dhe familjes tuaj,shendet,fat,lumturi ne jete. Gjithcka qe ju lendon le te zhduket, per ju cdo lutje e derguar le te pranohet. Nuk ju harrova, gjithmone ju kujtova, festen e Fiter Bajramit me shpirt ua urova!_

----------


## Nete

Urime te gjithe muslimaneve,festen e Kurban Bajramit...paqja ,miresia ,shendeti,mbizoterofte tek ju.

----------


## strange

Faleminderit juve larte!  :buzeqeshje:  Me fat Bajrami edhe nga ana ime te gjithe muslimaneve.

----------


## USA NR1

*Gezuar festen e kurban Bajramit te gjitheve vellezerve e motrave Shqiptare Musliman*

----------


## Dar_di

Të gjithë myslimanëve ju uroj Festën e Kurban Bajramit. Paqja dhe mëshira e Zotit qoftë mbi ju!

----------


## MaDaBeR

Bashkohem edhe une me urimet tuaja te perzemerta dhe uroj te gjithe besimtaret e vertete mysliman ne gjithe boten, gezuar Bajramin. Sa me shume paqe e lumturi per te gjithe juve, Zoti ju bekofte.

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Urime, paqe, mëshirë dhe mirësi nga Allahu, Zot i Gjithësis !

----------


## Disa

Urime festa e Kurban Bajramit

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Urime festa e Kurban Bajramit, gjithe besimtareve mysliman, uroj qe kjo feste t'iu kete gjetur te rrethuar me te gjitha te mirat e edhe per shume mote keshtu!

----------


## ylli_pr

Urime festa e Kurban Bajramit.
Zoti i rujte shqiptaret.......

----------


## biligoa

*Urime urime festa e kurban bajramit pritshit shum me harmoni e me gezime !*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Urime edhe nga une festa e kurban Bajramit,ju deshiroj kompensim nga i Madheruari.*

----------


## s0ni

Gezuar Bajramin  :buzeqeshje: 

Nje pyetje kisha une per ato qe dine, cila eshte diferenca midis Bajramit qe u festua mbas ramazanit dhe te tjetres qe eshte neser?

----------


## goldian

urime festen e kurban bajramit 
ju uroj fat e mbaresi ne jete

----------


## MafiaWarz

Gezuar  festen Kurban Bajrami, jete te gjate dhe te lumtur paqit te gjithe, dhe ndonje bakllava per mua   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ganimet

Urime Xheledin ,  dhe juve siper dhe juve qe vini ne kte tem te mrekullushem 
URIME KURBAN BAJRAMI gjith vllezerve  musliman .Allahu i madhrishem  qoft i knaqur me ne.Dashuria vllazrore dhe respekti i ndersjellt  na shoqrofshin ne jet.Amin

----------


## gjilan55

urime festa e kurban bajramit te gjith besimtarve te fese islame

----------


## ximi_abedini

Eselam alejkum vellezer e motra kudo qe jeni 
Gezuar festen e kurban bajramit paqe,harmoni e mbaresi sjellte kudo ne bote gezuar gezuar gezuar

Paqa meshira bekimi dhe shpetimi i zotit qoft mbi te gjith ju vellezer dhe motra kudo qe jeni

----------


## Disa

> Gezuar  festen Kurban Bajrami, jete te gjate dhe te lumtur paqit te gjithe, dhe ndonje bakllava per mua


Po sigurishte more vellacko qe ka Bakllava per ty.

----------

